# Is Germany still welcome new immigrant?



## freddykeat

Hey guys,

Hope everyone having a great day ahead.

I had came across the site and knowing the recent changes of Germany Immigration rules and wondering, is Germany an immigrant welcome country like Canada. 

I had tried a couple of job application via Linkedin however I have no luck for the time being and having a thought of being there for job seeking. 

What will be the chances if I come personally to Germany?

Below herewith my brief profile outlook:

- MS in Data Science from (Heriot Watt Universtiy)
- BS in Computing from (Coventry University)
- Experience in System administration, Network Management, Web programming (PHP)
- Main strengthen are system and network administration / management. 

I guess my disadvantage in job seeking is don't know German. 

Hope to hear from you if you like to enlighten me with your experience. 

Cheers.


----------



## Bevdeforges

You may want to take a look at this page from the German government regarding travel restrictions from those outside the EU: https://www.bmi.bund.de/SharedDocs/...estriction-border-control-list.html#f13919566

I suspect that job hunting is going to be difficult to impossible for foreigners until some of the current travel restrictions are lifted.


----------



## freddykeat

Hi Bevdeforges,

Thanks for sharing the link, it is informative.


----------



## *Sunshine*

freddykeat said:


> knowing the recent changes of Germany Immigration rules and wondering, is Germany an immigrant welcome country like Canada.


No, Germany is nothing like Canada. Although Germany is trying to increase skilled migration, it lacks a cohesive plan on how to integrate foreigners, especially those who can't speak German. Furthermore, the pandemic has drastically increased the unemployment rate and very few companies here are hiring at the moment. 

More importantly, due to current entry restrictions you won't be able to enter the Schengen Area unless you have a job offer for which you need to be in the country. 

Unless you have very specialised skills that are needed here, now is not a good time to try to move to Germany.


----------



## freddykeat

Hi Sunshine,

You're right. With the current pandemic, travelling will definitely put risk to my family. 

Thanks for the reply. 

Cheers.


----------



## SethO

Hello, 
It really depends on where you are from. I believe germans are way more welcoming if you come from a "western" country. For example, most of my british and american colleagues don't speak any german at all. Some of them live here for more than 5 years already. I have been living here for about 2 years now. ( I hope my b2 level german is decent xD) . No issues whatsoever so far. However, I have met some syriens who have been livign here for 8 years, the contrast on how the have been treated is mind blowing. Although (apparently) he was fluent in german after 2 years he was not allowed to work and is still constantly being profiled ( socitiey wise). Its weird to be made aware of your own white privilage. 
BUT I still believe compared to other countries, especially in europe, germany is still far better regarding immigration and welcoming foreigners. Racists, small minded people and xenophobes are anywhere you go. Due to germany's history, its a bit different here on how minorities are being treated (compared to other european countires). not perfect, but on the right way


----------



## Nononymous

It's remarkable how well the Ausländerbehörde treats you if you come from one of the privileged countries (Canada/US/Australia/NZ), are well-prepared with your documents (extra points for bringing them in an Ordner!), wear a proper shirt and speak decent German at the interview. 

Would you care for Kaffee und Kuchen with your Aufenhaltserlaubnis, sir?


----------

